# Got Tarantula Memes?



## DraykoDog

I just got my first tarantula about a week or so ago and she has already captivated me with her personality. A couple of the pics I took of her make for amusing memes (IMHO anyway ). Has anyone else done this? 

This pic was when I first came home with her and she did not want to come out of the deli dish. She was bracing her middle legs against the deli container and testing the substrate with her front legs. She ended up turning completely around and climbing up over the back where my fingers are, lol

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 19 | Love 3


----------



## mconnachan

DraykoDog said:


> I just got my first tarantula about a week or so ago


Believe me it will be the first of many, welcome to the hobby, is this your first ever tarantula? If so then you're in for an amazing experience, any questions post them in the appropriate sub-forum and you will be well looked after, AB members are some of the most knowledgeable keepers in the hobby, congratulations @DraykoDog

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 5


----------



## advan

MOD NOTE: Before this gets started. Any meme posted must fully belong to the person posting it. Meaning you can not use a photo from one of the meme sites.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## nicodimus22



Reactions: Like 23 | Agree 1 | Funny 50 | Helpful 1 | Love 9 | Creative 1


----------



## PidderPeets

I'll have some to share later after work. I love this!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BoyFromLA



Reactions: Like 18 | Funny 19 | Love 5


----------



## DraykoDog

mconnachan said:


> Believe me it will be the first of many, welcome to the hobby, is this your first ever tarantula? If so then you're in for an amazing experience


Yes, she's my first tarantula. I've wanted one for over 20 years! I'm sure I'll have lots of questions over time. Thank you so much for the warm welcome!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## mconnachan

DraykoDog said:


> Yes, she's my first tarantula. I've wanted one for over 20 years! I'm sure I'll have lots of questions over time. Thank you so much for the warm welcome!


"GREAT" times ahead of you - welcome to the addiction.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

DraykoDog said:


> A couple of the pics I took of her make for amusing memes (IMHO anyway ). Has anyone else done this?


Skyler (_Avicularia avicularia_)






Bulldozer (_Grammostola pulchra_)












This is Sparta! (Grammostola pulchra)



__ Ungoliant
__ Apr 17, 2018
__ 1
__
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
humor
juvenile
juvenile female
meme
pulchra




						How Bulldozer thinks she looks when making a threat pose.

Reactions: Like 22 | Thanks 1 | Funny 9 | Love 6


----------



## PidderPeets



Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 32 | Award 5


----------



## Thekla

Oh, I love this!

Reactions: Like 16 | Funny 13 | Love 3


----------



## NewT GBB

Does anyone have the meme that has 9 panels of a dark burrow/hole. Labeled “happy t, sad t, etc.” the last is labeled ‘hungry t” and there are toes sticking out

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ungoliant

NewT GBB said:


> Does anyone have the meme that has 9 panels of a dark burrow/hole. Labeled “happy t, sad t, etc.” the last is labeled ‘hungry t” and there are toes sticking out


Pet Hole Body Language

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper



Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 22 | Love 3 | Award 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Spider anatomy according to arachnophobes.




And according to arachnoholics.

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1 | Funny 17 | Love 5 | Award 5


----------



## The Grym Reaper



Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1 | Funny 7 | Love 3


----------



## starnaito



Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1 | Funny 21 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 13 | Funny 17 | Love 1


----------



## Toddydog



Reactions: Like 12 | Funny 16 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 25 | Optimistic 1 | Award 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1 | Funny 9 | Love 4


----------



## thevez2

Oh man, I've got a few of these.  I created them before memes were even a thing, lol.  But they are locked away on another site, right now. Maybe trapped by photobucket or something.  I'll have to figure out how to retrieve them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Thekla

Never had a chance to use this pic... until now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Just because I like to take the Mickey out of girls who use this quote to justify their horrible behaviour

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2 | Funny 15 | Love 5


----------



## nicodimus22

The Grym Reaper said:


> Just because I like to take the Mickey out of girls who use this quote to justify their horrible behaviour
> 
> View attachment 266485


Why, I don't know what you mean. It's impossible for women to act like jerks. Never happens.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 28 | Helpful 1 | Love 5 | Creative 1 | Award 4


----------



## volcanopele

The Grym Reaper said:


> Spider anatomy according to arachnophobes.


To be fair, as an arachnophile, I refer to that part as a "poop cannon".  I mean, have you SEEN my P. miranda's enclosure?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

volcanopele said:


> To be fair, as an arachnophile, I refer to that part as a "poop cannon".  I mean, have you SEEN my P. miranda's enclosure?


I have an Ephebopus, I *fully* understand the power of the poop cannon

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 11 | Funny 7 | Love 4


----------



## Thekla

I just had to... 


​

Reactions: Like 12 | Funny 15 | Love 1


----------



## Mychajlo

The roach is trying to be still and not get caught like the other roach did XD

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 6 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Bulldozer (_Grammostola pulchra_)












Do You Even Lift



__ Ungoliant
__ Feb 18, 2018
__ 2
__
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
humor
juvenile
juvenile female
meme
pulchra




						Bulldozer, my juvenile female Grammostola pulchra.

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 8 | Love 2


----------



## Ungoliant

cold blood said:


> the green *is* brighter, but not the dominant color, but brightness of the green, doesn't make it more or less green....green comes in shades, it doesn't have to be bright green to *BE* green.
> 
> A pine tree is *green*, a watermelon is *green*, a lime is *green*, a cam is *green*...all are different shades, sure....but all are indeed, *green*, by definition.















Fifty Shades of Green



__ Ungoliant
__ Feb 28, 2018
__ 2
__
cambridgei
humor
meme
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
trinidad chevron tarantula




						The #1 Arachnoboards Bestseller by C Blood

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 14 | Love 3


----------



## The wolf

Ungoliant said:


> Fifty Shades of Green
> 
> 
> 
> __ Ungoliant
> __ Feb 28, 2018
> __ 2
> __
> cambridgei
> humor
> meme
> psalmopoeus
> psalmopoeus cambridgei
> trinidad chevron tarantula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The #1 Arachnoboards Bestseller by C Blood


I like it,clever with some great cover art

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garth Vader

basin79 said:


>


This is my favorite.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## Moakmeister

BoyFromLA said:


> View attachment 266405


More like LEAF me alone amirite


I want to die

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Thekla

I guess this was inevitable...





Any other ideas anyone?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11 | Love 2


----------



## cold blood

Thekla said:


> I guess this was inevitable...
> 
> 
> View attachment 268480
> 
> 
> Any other ideas anyone?


How about...
beer me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## cold blood

Or you could use it as a tourism ad for Miami....

Come to Miami, where even the spiders party poolside.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## The wolf

Thekla said:


> I guess this was inevitable...
> 
> 
> View attachment 268480
> 
> 
> Any other ideas anyone?


A rub a dub dub washin in the tub

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul1126

Thekla said:


> I guess this was inevitable...
> 
> 
> View attachment 268480
> 
> 
> Any other ideas anyone?


Is that T molting in the waterdish?


----------



## Ungoliant

Thekla said:


> I guess this was inevitable...
> 
> Any other ideas anyone?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Thekla

cold blood said:


> How about...
> beer me!


Sorry, I don't quite understand... maybe lost in translation?  And also, I don't like beer. 



cold blood said:


> Or you could use it as a tourism ad for Miami....
> 
> Come to Miami, where even the spiders party poolside.


Sorry again, but why Miami? On the other hand, my hometown is located at the sea as well, so I could do it with Luebeck. 



The wolf said:


> A rub a dub dub washin in the tub





Ungoliant said:


>


Yeah, I love that! 



Paul1126 said:


> Is that T molting in the waterdish?


No, I don't think so. There're still no signs of moulting any time soon. 
Here's my thread for that curious incident: http://arachnoboards.com/threads/e-sp-red-sling-taking-a-bath-or-what.304842/


----------



## Paul1126

Thekla said:


> No, I don't think so. There're still no signs of moulting any time soon.
> Here's my thread for that curious incident: http://arachnoboards.com/threads/e-sp-red-sling-taking-a-bath-or-what.304842/


How bizarre....


----------



## cold blood

Thekla said:


> Sorry, I don't quite understand... maybe lost in translation?  And also, I don't like beer.


Its not about you liking beer...its about most people having beers while poolside.



Thekla said:


> Sorry again, but why Miami? On the other hand, my hometown is located at the sea as well, so I could do it with Luebeck.


*Any* warm resort town...Miami has as rep for partying around the water.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

Genic Happiness Flowchart



__ Ungoliant
__ Mar 7, 2018
__ 1
__
acanthoscurria
acanthoscurria geniculata
flowchart
geniculata
humor
whitebanded tarantula




						Is your Acanthoscurria geniculata happy?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Thekla

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Andrea82



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SDCustom78



Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 9 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## basin79

Obviously not a tarantula but Clubber Lang was out earlier and I managed to get some quick pics of her.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4 | Award 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Greasylake



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Staehilomyces



Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Love 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 7 | Love 7


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Ungoliant said:


> Fifty Shades of Green
> 
> 
> 
> __ Ungoliant
> __ Feb 28, 2018
> __ 2
> __
> cambridgei
> humor
> meme
> psalmopoeus
> psalmopoeus cambridgei
> trinidad chevron tarantula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The #1 Arachnoboards Bestseller by C Blood


100% 'Outlast' spider.



cold blood said:


> Or you could use it as a tourism ad for Miami....
> 
> Come to Miami, where even the spiders party poolside.


In the case of a _P.cancerides_:

'Come to Little Haiti, where >real< _P.cancerides_ costs 50% off, Voodoo 101 and a kiss from old Mama included'.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

Ungoliant said:


> Fifty Shades of Green
> 
> 
> 
> __ Ungoliant
> __ Feb 28, 2018
> __ 2
> __
> cambridgei
> humor
> meme
> psalmopoeus
> psalmopoeus cambridgei
> trinidad chevron tarantula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The #1 Arachnoboards Bestseller by C Blood


You open it up and it's one page of discribeing maturing then the rest of the book is describing the female eating the male



Ungoliant said:


> Genic Happiness Flowchart
> 
> 
> 
> __ Ungoliant
> __ Mar 7, 2018
> __ 1
> __
> acanthoscurria
> acanthoscurria geniculata
> flowchart
> geniculata
> humor
> whitebanded tarantula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your Acanthoscurria geniculata happy?


Who know @Ungoliant was a meme lord



The Grym Reaper said:


> View attachment 270610


Yes a good meme indeed and a current one too ima see if I can get this one into comment awards




Alright while you guys have a generation z member to show you how memes work now lemme show you a deep fried meme I did you the favor of deep frying one of yours for you
	

		
			
		

		
	



Your welcome

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## basin79

Once again obviously not a tarantula. If you'd rather I didn't post non tarantulas just let me know with a few disagrees.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8 | Useful 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Love 2


----------



## Toddydog

I got 2 new memes.


Just got this feisty little girl, rehousing went perfect until I went to put on the lid...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 16 | Love 3


----------



## Ungoliant

Toddydog said:


> Just got this feisty little girl, rehousing went perfect until I went to put on the lid...


Mess with the baboon, and you get the horn.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Little Grey Spider

And then I made a pet hole body language of my H. pulchripes a while back.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 11 | Love 9


----------



## Razzledazzy

Don't know if this image will post right, but I made this to send to one of my friends.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## volcanopele

that caption might be best for the photo of the T making a sperm web...


----------



## Cas S

Wolfspidurguy said:


> Alright while you guys have a generation z member to show you how memes work now lemme show you a deep fried meme I did you the favor of deep frying one of yours for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 270644
> 
> Your welcome


F U L L W O K E M O D E A C T I V A T E D
____________________________________________________________
a little background first:
capn cruch did a limited time flavor where its was only the berries, then there was a meme where instead of berries it was something else.

http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/001/302/614/351.png

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Cas S

I made a meme (or two (or three (or four (or five))))





	

		
			
		

		
	
 image credit to @Kris-wIth-a-K

I made it worse lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5 | Award 2


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

A nice fresh meme straight outta the oven (the enclosure isn't done yet I'm gonna put in a hide and a fake plant)

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Cas S

Wolfspidurguy said:


> A nice fresh meme straight outta the oven (the enclosure isn't done yet I'm gonna put in a hide and a fake plant)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 274244


lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

Cas S said:


> I made a meme (or two (or three (or four (or five))))
> 
> View attachment 274152
> 
> View attachment 274153
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image credit to @Kris-wIth-a-K
> 
> I made it worse lol
> 
> View attachment 274155
> View attachment 274156
> View attachment 274157


ahhh a deep fried meme good job my friend



Wolfspidurguy said:


> A nice fresh meme straight outta the oven (the enclosure isn't done yet I'm gonna put in a hide and a fake plant)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 274244


update i built an entirely different better enclosure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cas S

Wolfspidurguy said:


> ahhh a deep fried meme good job my friend


ayy thanks [ B ]


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

Cas S said:


> ayy thanks [ B ]


I think I burnt this one
	

		
			
		

		
	






Wolfspidurguy said:


> I think I burnt this one


 *never mind don't explore new age memes*


----------



## Cas S

Wolfspidurguy said:


> I think I burnt this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 274337


Beautiful, Im holding back tears

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

Okay if you would like to learn about new age memes check out meme review on youtube pewdiepie censors his videos now so they should be fine to recommend here



Cas S said:


> Beautiful, Im holding back tears


That reminds me of the never mind i just cried meme but If I made the joke word for word I would get banned for harassment

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Thekla

Okay, back to topic... 

featuring my little E. sp. red/H. sp. fire sling

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Love 2


----------



## Cas S

new deep fried meme



(image credit to JamiesTarantulas)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

Cas S said:


> new deep fried meme
> View attachment 274533
> View attachment 274534
> 
> (image credit to JamiesTarantulas)


oh hecc m8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevinlowl

curly



__ kevinlowl
__ May 20, 2018
__ 5
__
albopilosum
brachypelma
brachypelma albopilosum
curlyhair tarantula







this meme is so stupid but ok here

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82

kevinlowl said:


> curly
> 
> 
> 
> __ kevinlowl
> __ May 20, 2018
> __ 5
> __
> albopilosum
> brachypelma
> brachypelma albopilosum
> curlyhair tarantula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this meme is so stupid but ok here


Okay, so I see these popping up quite often but I have no clue what it means or why it is funny...can you fill me in?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cas S

Andrea82 said:


> Okay, so I see these popping up quite often but I have no clue what it means or why it is funny...can you fill me in?


there going F U L L W O K E

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Toddydog

When your T decides to wreck the place.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## dangerforceidle

Cas S said:


> there going F U L L W O K E


Ok, that explains what it means.  Now onto part 2... why is it funny?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cas S

dangerforceidle said:


> Ok, that explains what it means.  Now onto part 2... why is it funny?


IDK, it just is

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Jurdon

Andrea82 said:


> Okay, so I see these popping up quite often but I have no clue what it means or why it is funny...can you fill me in?


 i’ll do my best. it’s more-or-less copying/making fun of a trope seen in (mainly animated) TV shows. The “glowing” or “lens flare” eyes tend to indicate that a character is about to unleash a very powerful attack, is stronger than anticipated, or is about to drop some serious knowledge. It’s usually associated with extreme power, and has come to be associated with the “begone (derogatory term for a woman idk if i’m allowed to say this on here)” meme. In shorter terms:


Cas S said:


> there going F U L L W O K E

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Vinny2915



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andrea82

Jurdon said:


> i’ll do my best. it’s more-or-less copying/making fun of a trope seen in (mainly animated) TV shows. The “glowing” or “lens flare” eyes tend to indicate that a character is about to unleash a very powerful attack, is stronger than anticipated, or is about to drop some serious knowledge. It’s usually associated with extreme power, and has come to be associated with the “begone (derogatory term for a woman idk if i’m allowed to say this on here)” meme. In shorter terms:


Thanks for that, lol. Didn't understand much more after @Cas S replied...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cas S

Andrea82 said:


> Thanks for that, lol. Didn't understand much more after @Cas S replied...


wow thanks 
(I'm joking)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

KezyGLA said:


> View attachment 279410


I laugh but it wasn't so long ago I was as ignorant as the son.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA

basin79 said:


> I laugh but it wasn't so long ago I was as ignorant as the son.


Its all forgiven..

.. but I can’t belive I have only found this thread now. 

If you are easily offended then I am sorry for the incoming memes




..maybe

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79

KezyGLA said:


> Its all forgiven..
> 
> .. but I can’t belive I have only found this thread now.
> 
> If you are easily offended then I am sorry for the incoming memes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..maybe


Easily offended? The only things that offend me are animal abusers, ill manners and humans.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 1 | Funny 2


----------



## KezyGLA

basin79 said:


> Easily offended? The only things that offend me are animal abusers, ill manners and humans.


On my worst days I am 2 of them.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

"It'd be a shame if..." Chilobrachys edition.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 10


----------



## BoyFromLA



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 15 | Love 1


----------



## Paul1126

Still waiting for these offensive memes
@KezyGLA

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SpooderLady008

BoyFromLA said:


> View attachment 266405


Missed chance, should have said "Leaf me alone". lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ArachnoHazard

Cas S said:


> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/001/302/614/351.png


My reaction: *laughter*
Fiancé’s reaction: *horrified* Oh, God!! 

I think you can tell which one of us is into tarantulas.


----------



## BoyFromLA

ArachnoHazard said:


> My reaction: *laughter*
> Fiancé’s reaction: *horrified* Oh, God!!
> 
> I think you can tell which one of us is into tarantulas.


Easy. Your Fiancé.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArachnoHazard

BoyFromLA said:


> Easy. Your Fiancé.


He is actually slowly warming up to them. He loves feeding time and will sometimes watch them. However he does still think they’re creepy as hell. 

Doesn’t help I’ve added two true spiders to the collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## The Grym Reaper



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 23


----------



## PidderPeets

Geez, my meme game is weaker than I thought. You people are deep frying memes and talking about being "Woke", meanwhile I'm still singing about Harambe and asking people if they know the way. 

I'll be back. With memes. Maybe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Moakmeister

All done!



__ Moakmeister
__ Aug 2, 2018
__
chaco golden knee tarantula
grammostola
grammostola aureostriata
grammostola pulchripes
pulchripes

Reactions: Funny 5 | Love 3


----------



## Ungoliant

@The Grym Reaper

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 13 | Award 1


----------



## basin79

Ungoliant said:


> @The Grym Reaper


As good as your post is dear you do realise you now have to delete it because you don't own the pictures.............

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Moakmeister

basin79 said:


> As good as your post is dear you do realise you now have to delete it because you don't own the pictures.............


She’s a mod. I think she knows the rules.


----------



## basin79

Moakmeister said:


> She’s a mod. I think she knows the rules.


Twas a joke.


----------



## Moakmeister

basin79 said:


> Twas a joke.


Oh ;_;


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> As good as your post is dear you do realise you now have to delete it because you don't own the pictures.............


All joking aside, I asked @The Grym Reaper for permission before posting.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Lollipop 1 | Beer 1


----------



## PidderPeets

I'm not as funny as I think I am, so I'ma just leave these here and then see myself out.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andrea82

PidderPeets said:


> I'm not as funny as I think I am, so I'ma just leave these here and then see myself out.
> 
> View attachment 282854
> View attachment 282855
> View attachment 282856
> View attachment 282857
> View attachment 282858


I like the first and the last one, but I don't get the ones in between I'm afraid


----------



## PidderPeets

Andrea82 said:


> I like the first and the last one, but I don't get the ones in between I'm afraid


They're more recent memes, but now that I think about it it's possible they're mainly known in the US. 

The scorpion one is based on a series of videos that can be searched using the title "Cot Dangit Elizabeth!" (it's not actually "dangit", but I figured that the real word might not be acceptable on here) where a boyfriend follows around his girlfriend who's trying to exercise and be on a diet but very routinely cheats on the diet and gets yelled at by him. I don't think I can post any actual videos from the series because they almost all include the previously mentioned phrase with a possibly bad word.

The "Do not jump my queen!" one is based on an absolutely absurd meme called Ugandan Knuckles. That one mainly features a deformed version of Knuckles from the Sonic game series asking people if they "know the way". But there's another one where a small hoard of them try to convince their "queen" in a virtual reality game not to jump off the edge of the screen, and one famously says "I'll jump first!", jumps off the screen, and the rest follow suite






They're both completely ridiculous and awful, but I find them much funnier than I probably should

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82

PidderPeets said:


> They're more recent memes, but now that I think about it it's possible they're mainly known in the US.
> 
> The scorpion one is based on a series of videos that can be searched using the title "Cot Dangit Elizabeth!" (it's not actually "dangit", but I figured that the real word might not be acceptable on here) where a boyfriend follows around his girlfriend who's trying to exercise and be on a diet but very routinely cheats on the diet and gets yelled at by him. I don't think I can post any actual videos from the series because they almost all include the previously mentioned phrase with a possibly bad word.
> 
> The "Do not jump my queen!" one is based on an absolutely absurd meme called Ugandan Knuckles. That one mainly features a deformed version of Knuckles from the Sonic game series asking people if they "know the way". But there's another one where a small hoard of them try to convince their "queen" in a virtual reality game not to jump off the edge of the screen, and one famously says "I'll jump first!", jumps off the screen, and the rest follow suite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're both completely ridiculous and awful, but I find them much funnier than I probably should


Ah, that clears things up a bit. I watch comment awards on YT when I need to just put my mind on dumb to get a rest so I am familiar with some memes. I was into memes when they started, they looked like this though:
https://goo.gl/images/yK2kne

Man, I feel old....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PidderPeets

Andrea82 said:


> Ah, that clears things up a bit. I watch comment awards on YT when I need to just put my mind on dumb to get a rest so I am familiar with some memes. I was into memes when they started, they looked like this though:
> https://goo.gl/images/yK2kne
> 
> Man, I feel old....


I remember and miss those memes. I pretty much exclusively say "me gusta" when I like something now. There's a handful of modern memes that are absolute gold, but a lot of them are just disappointing because people have no regard for other people or property that isn't theirs.


----------



## Andrea82

PidderPeets said:


> I remember and miss those memes. I pretty much exclusively say "me gusta" when I like something now. There's a handful of modern memes that are absolute gold, but a lot of them are just disappointing because people have no regard for other people or property that isn't theirs.


What bothers me the most about today's memes are the words that get mangled until there isn't a hint of proper grammar in them. ''do u no the wey?' , like, seriously? And people wonder why teenage kids lack proper grammar skills...


----------



## AngelDeVille



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Xenoking



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ItsShamee



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 17 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## ItsShamee

ItsShamee said:


> View attachment 283178


So it filled its water dish with sub so i was like yeah il move her away from it so i can grab the dish and since i know she can be a bit grumpy i decided to use a straw rather than the tongs and she whipped right around and sunk her fangs in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## Toddydog

Throwback to the cat memes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8 | Love 1


----------



## Moakmeister



Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 7 | Love 3 | Creative 2


----------



## DanBsTs

I have a meme but it has some adult language in it so I don’t think I can post it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

DanBsTs said:


> I have a meme but it has some adult language in it so I don’t think I can post it


PM me with it, and I'll tell you if you're wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanBsTs

Ungoliant said:


> PM me with it, and I'll tell you if you're wrong.


Sent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moakmeister

Nap time!












Sleepy time for Regina



__ Moakmeister
__ Sep 12, 2018
__ 18
__
chaco golden knee tarantula
grammostola
grammostola aureostriata
grammostola pulchripes
pulchripes




						Definitely not photoshopped
					




"Sorry, I'm REALLY thirsty, let me just shove my whole face into the water dish"












Glurb



__ Moakmeister
__ May 25, 2018
__ 1
__
chaco golden knee tarantula
drinking
grammostola
grammostola aureostriata
grammostola pulchripes
pulchripes







When you did the homework but left it at home












When you did the homework but left it at home



__ Moakmeister
__ Aug 24, 2018
__ 9
__
chaco golden knee tarantula
grammostola
grammostola aureostriata
grammostola pulchripes
pulchripes

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Not today, Satan... GTFOH

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 6 | Love 6


----------



## MintyWood826

The Grym Reaper said:


> View attachment 287880


Now if only people would believe me when I try to tell them I'm a tarantula...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Moakmeister said:


> When you show people your collection of fossorials


Fixed that for you, mate

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Dennis Nedry

Not a tarantula but still applies

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## The Grym Reaper

When you catch up with the little cretin who's been commenting "Kill it with fire!!" under all of your pictures...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

decided to get the thread going
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 again with some modern memes more to come


----------



## Andrea82

Wolfspidurguy said:


> decided to get the thread going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again with some modern memes more to come


Hating*
Also... Not sure what it is supposed to be?


----------



## The Grym Reaper



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

Andrea82 said:


> Hating*
> Also... Not sure what it is supposed to be?


a modern meme

accidentally broke a copyright rule whoops


----------



## Andrea82

Wolfspidurguy said:


> a modern meme


I got the fact that it was supposed to be a meme...just don't understand it. Have a little patience with seniors will ya?


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

me when i google the scientific name of a T
https://static6.opensubtitles.org/gfx/thumbs/9/8/7/5/1835789.jpg



Andrea82 said:


> I got the fact that it was supposed to be a meme...just don't understand it. Have a little patience with seniors will ya?


it originates from a fight some people got in about which gun from the newest call of duty game is better and people turned the posts into a meme template heres one of the originals: https://pics.me.me/imagine-uniron-icale-this-post-was-made-by-m14-gang-35627592.png

tarantula: blocks entrance to hide with dirt
me: https://i.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/mobile/000/027/456/kowalski.jpg


----------



## Potatatas

The Grym Reaper said:


> View attachment 293325


An angry T should always be kept near the front door as an emergency Jehovas Witness deterrent.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Wolfspidurguy

when you drop a cricket in a tarantulas enclosure and it darts in the opposite direction and hides
https://pics.me.me/thumb_kowalski-cover-the-privates-ears-i-intend-to-use-my-37451488.png

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moakmeister

Working on her Christmas list












Working on her Christmas list



__ Moakmeister
__ Dec 3, 2018
__ 9
__
chaco golden knee tarantula
grammostola
grammostola aureostriata
grammostola pulchripes
pulchripes






btw Reddit LOVED this picture

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 2


----------



## EtienneN

Moakmeister said:


> Working on her Christmas list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on her Christmas list
> 
> 
> 
> __ Moakmeister
> __ Dec 3, 2018
> __ 9
> __
> chaco golden knee tarantula
> grammostola
> grammostola aureostriata
> grammostola pulchripes
> pulchripes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw Reddit LOVED this picture


That should be your Christmas Card photo for this year!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## dangerforceidle



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Andrea82

basin79 said:


>


In a down South Alabama accent:
Calm down sweety, you're just curvy 's all! You finish those crix and enjoy them you hear me?

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Mychajlo

basin79 said:


>


I love it when my big girl majesty ( T. Stirmi ) has like 2 or 3 big crickets in her mouth at once, but I’m assuming the one in the picture is a blondi if I’m not mistaken

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79

Mychajlo said:


> I love it when my big girl majesty ( T. Stirmi ) has like 2 or 3 big crickets in her mouth at once, but I’m assuming the one in the picture is a blondi if I’m not mistaken


Aye. She's a blondi. Only just over 8" but they where big crickets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Merlinobrachys Wizardicus

**Skip to 2min35 if the link starts from the beginning, unless you want to sit through the rest too

I just picked up a few juvenile Ts the other week and decided to record when I feed them. Caught my Chilobrachys Electric Blue being a little special...
Used my amuatre editing for a clip at the end hope it meets your meme needs️

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Thekla

I took a picture while feeding my little B. albo and only a few days later I looked at it properly...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Ungoliant

Aware of Spider



__ Ungoliant
__ Dec 26, 2018
__
humor
meme
undertale




						pleas pet spider

Reactions: Funny 4 | Love 1


----------



## mantisfan101

Not really a tarantula but my vinnie being a vinegaroon

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## 92qwerty

Sorry, ive totally lost the plot and thought it was a good idea to edit pics, thought it was funny but now realise its quite stoopid . But she actually does sit there like that quite often for days at a time and i sit daydreaming all the animals to come walking past like the movie, the the circle of life playing in my head.now i just sound like a nutjob, geez  lol

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## MintyWood826

Not a tarantula, but a monarch caterpillar from last summer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## antinous



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

antinous said:


> View attachment 298852


*Heresy!!!!!! *

*

*

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Ungoliant

The Grym Reaper said:


> View attachment 298876


More like "Excuse me, sir.  Do you have a moment to feed me right now?"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## 92qwerty



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Ungoliant

My Name Is Spood



__ Ungoliant
__ Feb 10, 2019
__ 2
__
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
humor
juvenile
juvenile female
meme
pulchra

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5 | Love 2 | Creative 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 6


----------



## Ungoliant

@basin79 Beep beep, Richie.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Moakmeister

“If I fits, I sits”













If I fits, I sits



__ Moakmeister
__ Feb 11, 2019
__ 2
__
chaco golden knee tarantula
drinking
grammostola
grammostola aureostriata
grammostola pulchripes
pulchripes

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## basin79

Not a tarantula but my Calommata signata.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

Again not a tarantula but my Lethocerus africanus.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Love 2


----------



## Andrea82

basin79 said:


> Again not a tarantula but my Lethocerus africanus.


Insert 'Alien' - hiss would've worked too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

Andrea82 said:


> Insert 'Alien' - hiss would've worked too


Abso-bloody-lutely.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Not even an invert so delete it if it's inappropriate mods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Award 1


----------



## Andrea82

basin79 said:


> Not even an invert so delete it if it's inappropriate mods.


You should start your own show Basin, seriously. Hugs for Typhon!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## basin79

Not a tarantula but..........

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## CommanderBacon



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 5


----------



## TreebeardGoddess

my first attempt...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Crone Returns

basin79 said:


>


Runs screaming....
Stops
Turns around and punches his lights out

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Derivative

Hmmmmm I could poo in the water dish like a normal spooder…….

or....
I could poop all over the perfectly translucent plastic enclosure walls.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## The Grym Reaper



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 9 | Love 2


----------



## MintyWood826

Another bad quality pic as a meme from me lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Garetyl

Cleaning crew?


More like snacky food.


----------



## MintyWood826



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Floof Alert Level



__ Ungoliant
__ May 22, 2019
__ 2
__
humor


----------



## SPYD3R9

basin79 said:


>


awesome macro photography

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

SPYD3R9 said:


> awesome macro photography


Cheers ears.


----------



## Bryce Atwood

give da maymays


----------



## MES

Bryce Atwood said:


> give da maymays


Maybe not quite a meme but here's my picture!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bryce Atwood

MES said:


> Maybe not quite a meme but here's my picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 309529


That counts, it’s hilarious


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## basin79




----------



## Bryce Atwood

basin79 said:


>


Hahah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Bryce Atwood

basin79 said:


>


Lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


>


Didn't you read the sign?!  It says "no soliciting"!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Ungoliant said:


> Didn't you read the sign?!  It says "no soliciting"!


I do have a sign on my door.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andrea82

basin79 said:


>


Aww, he's cute. What is it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Andrea82 said:


> Aww, he's cute. What is it?


She's a Platythomisus octomaculatus (8 spotted crab spider).

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Paul1126

basin79 said:


> Not a tarantula but my Calommata signata.


The size of those fangs on such a small spider, imagine the pain being bit by one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

Paul1126 said:


> The size of those fangs on such a small spider, imagine the pain being bit by one.


Aye. Reckon it'd smart a bit.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul1126

basin79 said:


> Aye. Reckon it'd smart a bit.


Where did you even get this? It's a remarkable looking spider.


----------



## basin79

Paul1126 said:


> Where did you even get this? It's a remarkable looking spider.


Got all 3 of mine from BugzUK. Just had a look and they're still available.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Katiekooleyes



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul1126

basin79 said:


>


Good picture as always, what's the sp?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Paul1126 said:


> Good picture as always, what's the sp?


Opistophthalmus glabrifrons and cheers ears.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asgiliath

Alow me one (a single) text post for your consideration...

Me, to my freshly molted tarantula: aww you look so pretty I love your new outfit !

The T: oooOOooo


----------



## Ungoliant

@Drea












Cash Me Ousside



__ Ungoliant
__ Jun 19, 2019
__ 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## basin79

Not a meme but.........

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> Not a meme but.........


"And there's cotton candy. . . ."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dangerforceidle

basin79 said:


>


Doesn't need to speak, the Clubs do all the talking.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## mantisfan101



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Andrea82

mantisfan101 said:


> View attachment 313036


Wasn't me! _Points at husband _


----------



## squidkid

we need more deep fried, its a shame. :/


----------



## Thekla

MainMann said:


> View attachment 313065


Sorry to be that person, but did you ask if you can use the pictures that aren't yours?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ungoliant

Thekla said:


> Sorry to be that person, but did you ask if you can use the pictures that aren't yours?


I was OK with @Moakmeister's use of my photo (middle-right image of Bulldozer) when he posted this meme back in December 2018.  That being said, the top-right box comes from a common meme template and is technically a violation of our policy.


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Made this in Paint after seeing a bunch of similar ones on Wastebook.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 6 | Award 1


----------



## Andrea82

The Grym Reaper said:


> Made this in Paint after seeing a bunch of similar ones on Wastebook.
> 
> View attachment 315462


Time to get another therapist!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## basin79




----------



## basin79




----------



## Andrea82

basin79 said:


>


Maybe I should post this on my front door... Salesmen are putting up an effort again lately

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Andrea82 said:


> Maybe I should post this on my front door... Salesmen are putting up an effort again lately


Get yourself a front door sticker like I've got.


----------



## Paul1126

basin79 said:


> Get yourself a front door sticker like I've got.


Do you allow trick or treaters?


----------



## basin79

Paul1126 said:


> Do you allow trick or treaters?


The odd few knock but I just don't answer the door around Halloween. I'm a thoroughly miserable bugger.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul1126

basin79 said:


> The odd few knock but I just don't answer the door around Halloween. I'm a thoroughly miserable bugger.


I'm the same, I need to be cheered up


----------



## basin79

Paul1126 said:


> I'm the same, I need to be cheered up

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul1126

basin79 said:


>


I'm really curious, completely off topic. But how many animals do you own? You're love of animals is pretty obvious


----------



## basin79

Paul1126 said:


> I'm really curious, completely off topic. But how many animals do you own? You're love of animals is pretty obvious


I have a lot of pets. Not crazy amounts but a lot. I'm extremely fortunate. Spiders, tarantulas, scorpions, a vinegaroon, a tail-less whip scorpion, a praying mantis, a cane toad, a tiger salamander, a Tokay gecko and a tri coloured hognose snake. 

Then there's my family, Pandora my Senegal parrot and Typhon (pictured) my Caucasian Shepherd.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79

Wave your hands in the air like you don't care.

Glide by the people as they start to look and stare.

Do your dance, do your dance, do your dance quick mamma.

Come on baby tell me what's the word.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Frogdaddy

These are great. More please!


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


>


The new _Tremors_ remake looks interesting.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79

Not a tarantula but......

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Bryce Atwood

basin79 said:


> Not a tarantula but......


Aww haha is that a velvet spider?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79

Bryce Atwood said:


> Aww haha is that a velvet spider?


Bingo!!!!!! Gandanameno sp. I have 3.


----------



## Bryce Atwood

basin79 said:


> Bingo!!!!!! Gandanameno sp. I have 3.


Haha if i were to keep true spiders that would be the one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezonantVoid

When you flip your water dish for 527th time in a single week but now your owner stops fixing it and theres no water:




Also this one

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Andrea82

RezonantVoid said:


> Also this one
> View attachment 338803


I almost feel sorry for him...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## darkness975

I forgot about this thread.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## basin79

Again not a tarantula but..............

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Asgiliath

basin79 said:


> View attachment 339872


Being Deaf, I have taught my T's TSL (tarantula sign language) and they 100% understand it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79

Got some more pics of this lass so.........

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthroverts

Do not reuse without accreditation please.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Harry Callahan: I know what you're thinking. 'Did he fire six shots or only five'? Well to tell you the truth, in all this excitement, i kind of lost track myself. But being that this is a .44 Magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world, and would blow your head clean off, you've got to ask yourself one question:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Asgiliath

Vinny2915 said:


> View attachment 276301


Someone show this to ExoticsLair

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CommanderBacon



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Asgiliath

CommanderBacon said:


> View attachment 344177


I'm getting ready to rehouse my juvie right now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Asgiliath

what is a "squeaky bum"?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Asgiliath said:


> what is a "squeaky bum"?


Letting out a squeaky fart of terror prior to crapping yourself

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Asgiliath

The Grym Reaper said:


> Letting out a squeaky fart of terror prior to crapping yourself


oohh yes. A very human experience.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Asgiliath said:


> what is a "squeaky bum"?


Squeaky bum time is when you're nervous and tense. Being that way if you did happen to drop 1 it'd squeak out. 

So for me finding 1 of my tarantulas or spiders flipped will be squeaky bum time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jess S

Asgiliath said:


> what is a "squeaky bum"?


Sadly my meme got (quite rightly) taken down as I'd made it a while ago, and didn't stop to think about AB's strict copywrite t+C's. It was a publicly available image i'd used.

So for anyone who is now completely confused why squeaky bums are being discussed, my meme was a picture of a knight in armour (made in response to a video I saw where someone was rehousing an OW dressed in all sorts of PPE with the LONGEST pair of tongs I've ever seen), and it said:

Rehousing old world's for the terrified:
Full body armour = check!
Extra long tongs = check!
Squeaky bum = check!

I'll have to buy a few rolls of tin foil and try to recreate the photo myself

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smotzer

Jess S said:


> I'll have to buy a few rolls of tin foil and try to recreate the photo myself


I am full heartedly now expecting you to do this!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jess S

Smotzer said:


> I am full heartedly now expecting you to do this!!!


I'm going to have to now, why did I mention it lol


----------



## Frogdaddy

Jess S said:


> I'm going to have to now, why did I mention it lol


I think there's a few here already wearing tin foil hats, why not take it all the way.


----------



## Jess S

Frogdaddy said:


> I think there's a few here already wearing tin foil hats, why not take it all the way.


I can take it to a whole new level

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smotzer

Jess S said:


> I'm going to have to now, why did I mention it lol


Because you secretly really want to...you just needed an excuse from us!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Jess S said:


> I'm going to have to now, why did I mention it lol


Whilst we wait.........

Reactions: Funny 4 | Award 1


----------



## Jess S

Smotzer said:


> I am full heartedly now expecting you to do this!!!





Smotzer said:


> Because you secretly really want to...you just needed an excuse from us!





basin79 said:


> Whilst we wait.........



Now I really do have a squeaky bum

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Another non tarantula entry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ungoliant

basin79 said:


> Another non tarantula entry.
> 
> View attachment 357595


A punch?  It's basically a fist with daggers mounted on it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicareux

Caught him red handed

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 9


----------



## Tarantula155

vicareux said:


> Caught him red handed
> View attachment 358798


My old A geniculata would flip their dishes all the time, even just hours of filling it. My new ones don't. 

Hilarious meme, easily one of the best ones in this thread

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## vicareux

Marc Spider said:


> My old A geniculata would flip their dishes all the time, even just hours of filling it. My new ones don't.
> 
> Hilarious meme, easily one of the best ones in this thread


My curly hair in the image wasn't flipping water dishes until after his most recent molt. He's getting more and more rebellious with each molt   He flips the dish and just sits in the moist substrate that he made for him.


----------



## The Grym Reaper



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 6 | Wow 1


----------



## Smotzer

basin79 said:


> View attachment 364998


Oh man.....we’re their servants they got it all figured out and we think we’re I charge hahaha. Enjoyed this one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets

Thought I'd bring this thread back

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 7


----------



## KeGathings17

basin79 said:


> View attachment 365820


All jokes aside, that is a spectacular photo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## CommanderBacon



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 7


----------



## basin79

KeGathings17 said:


> All jokes aside, that is a spectacular photo.


Cheers ears.


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tarantulafeets



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79

Not a tarantula but a cricket and my Linothele fallax.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Award 2


----------



## Smotzer

basin79 said:


> View attachment 367009


I wish I could apply 100 awards to this!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Arachnophobphile

What are you guys using to make memes?

I'll try looking around.


----------



## vicareux

Arachnophobphile said:


> What are you guys using to make memes?


Good ol' MS Paint


----------



## basin79

Arachnophobphile said:


> What are you guys using to make memes?
> 
> I'll try looking around.


My pics. Then I usually make a screen shot so I can crop to leave a black band at the top and bottom. Free snapseed phone app to add text.


----------



## Tarantulafeets

Not a tarantula, but they do similar things

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Arachnophobphile

Never did a meme before so this is first attempt. How did you get it to fill page instead of showing as attachment?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicareux

He was posing so beautifully for a photo,then i accidentally breathed too hard,and he didn't like it. So conveniently i took a photo and made this little piece lol





Arachnophobphile said:


> How did you get it to fill page instead of showing as attachment?


I simply drag and drop images to the reply box.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tarantulafeets



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7 | Sad 1


----------



## Arachnophobphile

Doing this from my phone. Can't drag and drop. That or can't figure it out oh well no memes for me


----------



## vicareux

Arachnophobphile said:


> Doing this from my phone. Can't drag and drop. That or can't figure it out oh well no memes for me


There's also this little icon over in the reply box that you can click and upload an image through 
(Thats how i uploaded the screenshot)


----------



## Arachnophobphile

Ok thanks will try that

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sterls



Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 7 | Wow 1


----------



## vicareux



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Tarantulafeets



Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 3


----------



## vicareux



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DomGom TheFather



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Jess S

DomGom TheFather said:


> View attachment 372091


----------



## corydalis

DomGom TheFather said:


> View attachment 372091


8 legs of love


----------



## Tarantulafeets



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 7


----------



## basin79

Arachnophobphile said:


> Doing this from my phone. Can't drag and drop. That or can't figure it out oh well no memes for me


I view and post via my mobile too. It's easy once you know how. So first press that. 



Choose either a pic you've already got on your phone in photo library or take a new pic. If a pic won't load because it's too big you have an option at the bottom to choose the actual size. 

Once you've chosen your pic you'll get this screen. Press full image. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And job done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## jay444



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## DomGom TheFather

I posted pretty much this same thing already today but it belongs here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Tarantulafeets

From the fast NW thread:

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## CommanderBacon

They always look like anime eyes until you go macro.

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1 | Love 2


----------



## vicareux

CommanderBacon said:


> They always look like anime eyes until you go macro.
> 
> View attachment 385275


Wow is this your art?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CommanderBacon

vicareux said:


> Wow is this your art?


Yes it's just a doodle

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1 | Creative 1


----------



## vicareux

CommanderBacon said:


> Yes it's just a doodle


That doodle looks super good!!! Nice one

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets

Giving an A chalcodes a face and a hand is kind of intimidating

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Spoodfood



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Jumbie Spider



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## IzzysKeeper

The nerd in me couldn't resist...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## Arthroverts

Of course! That's why Arachnoboards gave tarantulas their own sub-forum to discuss what they think of _us_...
Fangbook.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## basin79

Not a tarantula but my Hogna schmitzi.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## basin79

"The trap". I'm sure most men have fell into this at some point.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## basin79



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7 | Award 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets

My obts are very dramatic when they eat sooo...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Moakmeister

Tarantula: im hungry
Me: here’s some food
Tarantula: well maybe not THAT hungry

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## coldbl00ded

Skateboardin'

Reactions: Like 1


----------

